
Open access epidemiological data for the COVID-19.(individual-level data) - rsecora
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(20)30119-5/fulltext
======
rsecora
"This work was funded by the Oxford Martin School. A full list of Open
COVID-19 Data Curation Group members is provided in the appendix.

... including their travel history, location (highest resolution available and
corresponding latitude and longitude), symptoms, and reported onset dates, as
well as confirmation dates and basic demographics.....

We hope these data continue to be used to build evidence for planning,
modelling, and epidemiological studies to better inform the public, policy
makers, and international organizations and funders as to where and how to
improve surveillance, response efforts, and delivery of resources, which are
crucial factors in containing the COVID-19 epidemic."

The lancet data is shared in google docs at.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1itaohdPiAeniCXNlntNz...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1itaohdPiAeniCXNlntNztZ_oRvjh0HsGuJXUJWET008/edit#gid=0)

